# iPad 2 ordered....but wait there's more!



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I bought the smart cover too.  I didn't feel like going to the apple store where it will undoubtedly be nuts.  I waited in line for the 1st iPad, that was enough for me.  So I can wait an extra week for it to be delivered.  I still have my current gen anyway.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Same for me.  Hoping they're like Amazon and things ship faster than listed as the 18th to 25th delivery estimate is disappointing and not worth setting the alarm at 4 for as I had some trouble getting back to sleep.

But oh well, I'd still rather wait a week than hassle with lines (couldn't line up today anyway due to work) and trying to get the specific model I want.  iPad 1 launch was easy, but there were only 3 models to choose from (the 3 wifi ones--3g launched a month or 2 later) where as this time there are 18 different models across storage capacity, color, wifi only and verizon or at&t 3g.  So that could make it trickier to land the one you want if you don't line up really early, and is probably also the reason for the shipping delay online.  Inventory is just spread across a ton of different models this time.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I don't mind waiting a bit.  I have a feeling they might ship a little earlier, seems to always work out that way.  I think they were just being conservative so no one gets pissed off.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

That's my guess as well.  I bet everyone with an 18-25 date gets them next week sometime.  Amazon tends to do that with shipping (if you don't have prime) a lot.  Give a date kind of far off, end up getting it well before.

Though some people who ordered later after the sales start have noted getting a delivery estimate of 2-3 weeks.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> Though some people who ordered later after the sales start have noted getting a delivery estimate of 2-3 weeks.


Oh wow. I haven't heard of that. Crazy.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

yeah I have April 1-6 delivery dates

Patience is a virtue? -  who said that anyway?

sylvia


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Just got an email that my cover shipped. Lol. Well we're half way there.


----------



## alexisleno (Mar 4, 2011)

I ordered mine this morning and it looks like my smart cover is preparing for shipment already. My iPad is set to arrive between Mar 22-29, but my boyfriend is going to check out the line at the Apple Store near us when he is done work (you can't pick them up until 5 anyway) and if it's not too bad and mine doesn't prepare for shipping in the meanwhile, he's going to stop in and get one for him too, haha. Well, we'll see anyhow.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Same, my smart cover has shipped.  Still have 3-5 business days to ship and delivery estimate of March 18-25th on the iPad.  Kind of silly that they don't wait and ship them together to save on shipping costs.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I had to rely on me getting up, sans alarm clock which sounded loudly at 3:00AM, so by the time I was able to get back online, it was probably around 4:30AM. I ordered with the free ship. I got a notice about my smartcover. It should arrive by Fed-Ex on Tues, 3/15. QUESTION - Do you think I have to sign for the cover alone?   I haven't got a shipping notice on the ipad2, but the info. I got was expect it by 3/18 -25. Since you have to sign for that, I do hope I get a better estimate on the day of delivery. I can wait. It's just being home for the signing bit.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, apple makes you sign for everything.

If you go into your order you should see a button to pre sign. You can do that and print a form and leave it on the door (or wherever) to get UPS/Fedex to just leave the package.

Of course doing so absolves them of all responsibility for the package being stolen etc.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info., Mooshie78! I think that I'll just sign for it. I don't want my smart cover to go AWOL.


----------



## alexisleno (Mar 4, 2011)

My boyfriend went to the Apple Store after work and it was mobbed! He said the line outside was wrapped around the entire store. Good thing I ordered online just in case.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Got my shipment notification this morning. I'll have it next tues. Yay!!!!


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

Put in an order on the Apple website at 3:50am on the 11th.  My camera connection kit is at the Fedex facility at Crofton, Maryland; and is scheduled to be delivered today.  My Ipad smart cover is on a plane from Anchorage, Alaska, to Memphis, TN; and is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow.  My Ipad is on a plane from Shenzhen, China; to Hong Kong, and is scheduled to be delivered next Tuesday.  I'm exhausted from tracking all this.  Next time I'm going to wait several months and order everything from Amazon.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

But at least shipping was free. Lol.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Luis, How do you like the smart cover?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm not Luis, but I'll give my two cents!

I really like the smart cover . The iPad 2 is so thin and sleek I didn't have much interest in a bulky folding case that covered the whole thing.   

The smart cover is really thin and light, snaps right on the unit as advertised.  Works very well folded up in the typing wedge position, as well as in a stand to sit it on a table and watch a video etc.

I just throw it in a neoprene netbook sleeve when putting it in my bag so I don't have to worry much with the back getting scuffed or scratched.  I'm not anal about that kind of thing anyway.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Mooshie, I think I'll go over to the Apple Store to pick up a blue one.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Vet said:


> Thanks Mooshie, I think I'll go over to the Apple Store to pick up a blue one.


That's what I got. I wish it was darker blue rather than a baby blue. But it'll do.

The cover is very light & soft. I don't know how it works on the iPad yet as I am waiting for the iPad to arrive. But it's a nice little cover that is currently lonely.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I got blue as well.

I agree the pastel colors of the plastic models stink.  I wish the black and navy weren't only in the leather covers.  $40 is already ridiculous for a screen cover (even though I like it!), so no way I was getting a leather one and paying $70.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

mooshie78 said:


> I got blue as well.
> 
> I agree the pastel colors of the plastic models stink. I wish the black and navy weren't only in the leather covers. $40 is already ridiculous for a screen cover (even though I like it!), so no way I was getting a leather one and paying $70.


I'll eventually get another one as 3rd party manufactures come out with them. I always switch up cases every once in a while.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'll stick with mine as I like it and don't dislike the color enough to spend more money after already dropping $39 on the smartcover and $13 on a netbook sleeve.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

monkeyluis said:


> That's what I got. I wish it was darker blue rather than a baby blue. But it'll do.
> 
> The cover is very light & soft. I don't know how it works on the iPad yet as I am waiting for the iPad to arrive. But it's a nice little cover that is currently lonely.


I want something light, so this should be good.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I love my pink smart cover. It's really cool that it can cover & protect the screen from scratches & then you can turn it into a stand, so you can lean the iPad at an angle. Pretty clever.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

Got my Ipad yesterday, and so far am really enjoying it (this is my first Ipad). Also got a smart cover. While I like it, I'm concerned about having a little more protection. I've pre-ordered this Marware cover, which is supposed to work with the Apple cover. I hope does the trick.

http://www.marware.com/ipad-kindle-cases-and-covers/ipad-2-covers/microshell-ipad-2-case

Marware says they hope these ship out the first week in April.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

kschles said:


> Got my Ipad yesterday, and so far am really enjoying it (this is my first Ipad). Also got a smart cover. While I like it, I'm concerned about having a little more protection. I've pre-ordered this Marware cover, which is supposed to work with the Apple cover. I hope does the trick.
> 
> http://www.marware.com/ipad-kindle-cases-and-covers/ipad-2-covers/microshell-ipad-2-case
> 
> Marware says they hope these ship out the first week in April.


I was thinking of getting a cover too as the back is too slick. I'm going to wait a little longer to see what comes out.


----------

